# Masculinización de un artículo femenino singular



## Xiscomx

Un saludo a todos los foreros,

¿Sabe alguien por ahí qué definición gramatical recibe la masculinización de un artículo femenino singular al sustituirse *«la/una»* por *«el/un»* de los sustantivos que tienen la particularidad de comenzar por *«a»* tónica?

Por ejemplo: Sustitución de *«la agua»* por *«el agua»*, *«una hada»* por *«un hada»* o *«la águila»* por *«el águila»*.

Se ha investigado por todos los medios al alcance y no se ha conseguido averiguar.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Yo tenía entendido que *el* era una forma especial del artículo *femenino *en casos como *el *águila, *el *aula. No hay masculinización, se adopta una forma alternativa del artículo femenino.

En el caso de *una / un* tampoco creo que sea una masculinización sino una apócope eufónica.

Saludos.


----------



## mokka2

Exacto. Variante del artículo femenino (son travestis no transexuales):

 "2.1.1c No existe discordancia de género en secuencias como el alma dormida o el agua embalsada. El artículo femenino presenta la variante el, que precede a los sustantivos que comienzan con /a/ tónica. En las mismas condiciones, también el artículo indeterminado un y los cuantificadores algún y ningún pueden combinarse con sustantivos femeninos: {un ~ algún ~ ningún} arma. Tal asimilación con el masculino se extiende a veces indebidamente a otros determinantes y adjetivos que preceden al sustantivo. Se trata de usos frecuentes pero incorrectos, que se recomienda evitar: este hacha, ese acta, el otro ave, todo el hambre, poco agua, el primer área, el mismo arma, aquel aula, en lugar de las variantes correctas esta hacha, esa acta, la otra ave, toda el hambre, poca agua, la primera área, la misma, arma, aquella aula".

Manual de la nueva gramática de la lengua española. http://bejomi1.wordpress.com/2012/10/14/manual-de-la-nueva-gramatica-de-la-lengua-espanola-rae/


----------



## Aviador

Concuerdo con Quique y Mokka2. Se trata del artículo *femenino el*.
Se ha tratado este tema antes en estos foros y recuerdo la que creo es mi última intervención al respecto en el hilo la aguja / el aguja.
En el caso del artículo indeterminado _un_ ante sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica, es necesario recordar que también se trata de un artículo *femenino*; es el artículo _una_, apocopado en _un_.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola de nuevo a todos!
Gracias por el interés tomado.
Posiblemente se haya expresado mal el título dado al hilo, precisamente por querer dar una definición plausible al cambio del artículo femenino en los sustantivos que tienen la particularidad de comenzar por *«a» tónica*.
La pregunta no va por el camino de los cambios de estos artículos femeninos, de sus normas y excepciones.
La pregunta se formula para saber si se conoce una definición gramatical de este hecho como lo son el leísmo, laísmo, loísmo, dequeísmo, etc., en otras palabras, si el indebido empleo de *«la hacha»* tiene una denominación gramatical epecífica.
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Supongo que la hacha dado que se trata de una concordancia anómala sería solecismo.

En cuanto al fenómeno de cambio de la forma del artículo femenino según las ocasiones, en el hilo que enlaza _Aviador_ *swift* menciona el término *alomorfismo*.

Saludos.


----------



## mokka2

Alomorfismo no viene en el diccionario.

Creo que es un solecismo, pero no la hacha sino el hacha, porque transgrede un principio de la sintaxis, que es la concordancia de género. Es como por algo fonético: la-agua, la-hada, la-águila.

Pero como es con todas las palabras que terminan en -a puede constituir un principio, que es una excepción a la sintaxis general. 

Creo que la explicación es malucha porque en vez de explicar el fenómeno sonoro del habla que parece ser la causa dicen que él es femenino, lo que deben hacer para que les cuadre la regla general.


----------



## Kaxgufen

No es con lo que termina sino con lo que comienzan, *a* acentuada.
Acá hay bastante 
http://hispanoteca.eu/gramáticas/Gramática española/Sustantivos femeninos con a- o ha- tónicas.htm

Éxitos.


----------



## Pixidio

mokka2 said:


> Creo que la explicación es malucha porque en vez de explicar el fenómeno sonoro del habla que parece ser la causa dicen que él es femenino, lo que deben hacer para que les cuadre la regla general.




Nadie puede articular dos aes seguidas, la primera átona y después una tónica sin sonar como un vikingo.
Yo opino que le queda mejor lo de alomorfismo (que significa "otra forma") ya que todas las definiciones de solenicismo que consulté hacen referencia a un error de sintaxis pero para mí el "sonido extraño" que produce la secuencia prima a la cuestión sintáctica. (Si fuésemos alemanes capaz las dos aes sonando a DarthVader nos suenan perfecto pero en español quedan horribles y en ese sentido considero ese sonido como alomórfico).


----------



## Aviador

mokka2 said:


> […] Creo que es un solecismo, pero no la hacha sino el hacha, porque transgrede un principio de la sintaxis, que es la concordancia de género. […]


Estoy en desacuerdo contigo, mokka2. No hay solecismo por discordancia de género en _el hacha_, como no lo hay en _un hacha_. En estos casos se trata de los artículos *femeninos* _el_ y _un_. Aunque son homónimos de los masculinos _el_ y _un_, son femeninos.
Te remito a mi intervención anterior y agrego que el DPD pone lo siguiente:


> […] El artículo femenino _la_ deriva del demostrativo latino _illa,_ que, en un primer estadio de su evolución, dio _ela,_ forma que, ante consonante, tendía a perder la _e_ inicial: _illa_ > _(e)la_ + consonante > _la;_ por el contrario, ante vocal, incluso ante vocal átona, la forma _ela_ tendía a perder la _a_ final: _illa_ > _el(a)_ + vocal > _el;_ así, de _ela agua_ > _el(a) agua_ > _el agua;_ de _ela arena_ > _el(a) arena_ > _el arena_ o de _ela espada > el(a) espada > el espada._ Con el tiempo, esta tendencia solo se mantuvo ante sustantivos que comenzaban por /a/ tónica, y así ha llegado a nuestros días. […]
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


​


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Pixidio said:


> Nadie puede articular dos aes seguidas, la primera átona y después una tónica sin sonar como un vikingo.



Hola:

Sin embargo la regla tiene sus excepciones y creo que sonaría más a "vikingo" —como vos lo ponés— si dijéramos _el hache no corresponde en este caso_ o _el a de aula es tónica_. Y ni hablar de: _*El* árabe que es la dueñ*a* de la tienda de la esquina..._


----------



## mokka2

Aviador said:


> Estoy en desacuerdo contigo, mokka2. No hay solecismo por discordancia de género en _el hacha_, como no lo hay en _un hacha_. En estos casos se trata de los artículos *femeninos* _el_ y _un_. Aunque son homónimos de los masculinos _el_ y _un_, son femeninos.
> Te remito a mi intervención anterior y agrego que el DPD pone lo siguiente:
> 
> [/CENTER]



"2.1.1c No existe discordancia de género en secuencias como el alma dormida o el agua embalsada. El artículo femenino presenta la variante el, que precede a los sustantivos que comienzan con /a/ tónica. En las mismas condiciones, también el artículo indeterminado un y los cuantificadores algún y ningún pueden combinarse con sustantivos femeninos: {*un* ~ algún ~ ningún} arma. Tal asimilación *con el masculino* se extiende a veces indebidamente a otros determinantes y adjetivos que preceden al sustantivo. Se trata de usos frecuentes pero incorrectos, que se recomienda evitar: este hacha, ese acta, el otro ave, todo el hambre, poco agua, el primer área, el mismo arma, aquel aula, en lugar de las variantes correctas esta hacha, esa acta, la otra ave, toda el hambre, poca agua, la primera área, la misma, arma, aquella aula".

 Manual de la nueva gramática de la lengua española. http://bejomi1.wordpress.com/2012/10...-espanola-rae/

Ahí dice que un, algún y ningún son masculinos.


----------



## Pixidio

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sin embargo la regla tiene sus excepciones y creo que sonaría más a "vikingo" —como vos lo ponés— si dijéramos _el hache no corresponde en este caso_ o _el a de aula es tónica_. Y ni hablar de: _*El* árabe que es la dueñ*a* de la tienda de la esquina..._



 No sé cómo hablaban los vikingos, si te gusta más a alemán. El árabe que es la dueña suena bien. Que tenga un error concordancia no entra dentro de mi concepto de "hablar como vikingo" (de todos modos, dije que esto era algo mío y netamente subjetivo; no puedo definir qué es "hablar como vikingo" y qué es "hablar como español" lo cual no significa que no sean percepciones compartidas. El español no suena a alemán ni a catalán justamente porque los empalmes entre las palabras se suavizan -y en el caso de dos aes juntas tiende a pronunciarse sólo una larga-). Me parece que no es tan difícil darse cuenta que pronunciar una a átono y otra tónica juntas desarmonizan con el sonido habitual de nuestro idioma. Sólo eso dije. 

Lo de la primera frase realmente no entiendo a qué viene.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Pixidio said:


> Lo de la primera frase realmente no entiendo a qué viene.



Hola:

La regla del encuentro de las dos aes tónicas tiene excepciones.

Una es _l*a* *á*rabe_. Otra es _l*a* *a*_. Otra, _l*a* *ha*che_. Hay algunas otras más, no son muchas. [l*a* *á*rbitra, l*a* *á*crata (¡¿lo qué?!)]
_
*El *árabe que es la dueñ*a* de la tienda de la esquina..._ a mí me suena muy mal, pero para gustos...


----------



## Pixidio

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> La regla del encuentro de las dos aes tónicas tiene excepciones.
> 
> Una es _l*a* *á*rabe_. Otra es _l*a* *a*_. Otra, _l*a* *ha*che_. Hay algunas otras más, no son muchas. [l*a* *á*rbitra, l*a* *á*crata (¡¿lo qué?!)]
> _
> *El *árabe que es la dueñ*a* de la tienda de la esquina..._ a mí me suena muy mal, pero para gustos...



Pero es que no hablo de la cadencia no de cómo suena la frase completa. Qué la frase es horrible no cabe duda, pero eso es otro tema.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola a todos,

Como no se ha conseguido en este foro saber si existía una denominación gramatical específica para el caso presentado, se ha formulado la misma pregunta al *Departamento de «Español al día» de La Real Academia Española*. La respuesta ha tardado, pero han contestado lo siguiente:

“En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información: *No existe una denominación específica para el fenómeno que usted plantea*. Seguidamente le copiamos la información que, sobre el tema que le interesa, recoge el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas: 
*2. Uso ante sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica*”

 A partir de aquí mandan completos los puntos 2.1 al 2.3

Como han confirmado que no existe una denominación específica para este fenómeno ¿quién o qué impide que uno pueda arrogarse el honor de este bautizo?:
*
laelísmo. *1. m. _Gram._ Error consistente en emplear la forma *la* del artículo determinado, en vez de la forma *el*, delante de un sustantivo de género femenino, pero que tiene la particularidad de comenzar por «*a*» tónica:  _*la agua*,_ _*la área*,_ _*la hacha*, (en vez de:_ *el agua*_, *el área*, *el hacha*)_*. *También es extensible a la forma* una* del artículo indeterminado.
*
Nota*: Las palabras en *cursiva y negrita en rojo* indican las formas o usos incorrectos o desaconsejables según la norma culta del español actual.

Un saludo y simpatía para todos.


----------



## duvija

Pixidio said:


> Pero es que no hablo de la cadencia no de cómo suena la frase completa. Qué la frase es horrible no cabe duda, pero eso es otro tema.



- Tu hermana es esa bajita?
- No, es la alta.
Y nadie sufre un infarto por 'la alta'...


----------



## Vampiro

Yo no entendí a pìto de qué salieron los vikingos al baile... 
Yo estuve en Vikingolandia y me pareció que hablaban normalito; en su idioma, claro, que suena como echar a la licuadora el inglés, el alemán y el coreano.
_


----------



## Pixidio

Vampiro said:


> Yo estuve en Vikingolandia y me pareció que hablaban normalito; en su idioma, claro, que suena como echar a la licuadora el inglés, el alemán y el coreano.
> _



Justamente a eso que vos definís como un cóctel yo lo defino como "sonar a vikingo". No estuve en vikingolandia (¿dónde sería precisamente?) pero con escuchar lo feo que suena el inglés y lo aún peor del alemán ya me imagino la dulzura de idioma que deben hablar.
Y el coreano, ojo. Es estridente pero no tiene ese matiz "¡escuchame o te degüello!"


----------



## Vampiro

Pixidio said:


> Justamente a eso que vos definís como un cóctel yo lo defino como "sonar a vikingo". No estuve en vikingolandia (¿dónde sería precisamente?) pero con escuchar lo feo que suena el inglés y lo aún peor del alemán ya me imagino la dulzura de idioma que deben hablar.
> Y el coreano, ojo. Es estridente pero no tiene ese matiz "¡escuchame o te degüello!"


Yo me cuidaría un poco con las descalificaciones, amigo.
Estuve muy al norte, más allá del Circulo Polar, en tierra de los sami.  La vikingas me parecieron muy dulces y los vikingos muy amables, el idioma es extraño a nuestros oídos, pero me pareció un bonito lenguaje.
Volviendo al hilo, a mí en lo personal siempre me ha causado gracia eso de que "se trata del artículo femenino con forma de masculino" o como quiera que lo expliquen.
Me huele a cuento armado para que cuadre la definición, pero aún así queda prendida con alfileres.
Si me dijeran "es para evitar la cacofonía", me parecería una explicación harto más lógica y razonable.
_


----------



## Pixidio

Solamente estoy llamando a las cosas como me parece que son lo cual no incluye juicio de valor alguno. Y si hubiera un vikingo entre nos, por supuesto que me autocensuraría.


----------



## Vampiro

Pixidio said:


> Solamente estoy llamando a las cosas como me parece que son lo cual no incluye juicio de valor alguno. Y si hubiera un vikingo entre nos, por supuesto que me autocensuraría.


¡¡A la pelotita!!
Cómo será cuando sí incluyes juicios de valor.
_


----------



## Señor K

Xiscomx said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Como no se ha conseguido en este foro saber si existía una denominación gramatical específica para el caso presentado, se ha formulado la misma pregunta al *Departamento de «Español al día» de La Real Academia Española*. La respuesta ha tardado, pero han contestado lo siguiente:
> 
> “En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información: *No existe una denominación específica para el fenómeno que usted plantea*.
> Como han confirmado que no existe una denominación específica para este fenómeno ¿quién o qué impide que uno pueda arrogarse el honor de este bautizo?:
> *
> laelísmo. *1. m. _Gram._ Error consistente en emplear la forma *la* del artículo determinado, en vez de la forma *el*, delante de un sustantivo de género femenino, pero que tiene la particularidad de comenzar por «*a*» tónica:  _*la agua*,_ _*la área*,_ _*la hacha*, (en vez de:_ *el agua*_, *el área*, *el hacha*)_*. *También es extensible a la forma* una* del artículo indeterminado.



Si entendí bien, Xiscomx, "laelísmo" es tu propuesta para definir el fenómeno del cual se ha hablado aquí. Si es así, ¿no debería ser "laelismo", sin la tilde? 

Por otro lado, concuerdo con Vampiro: me huele a respuesta inventada para hacer cuadrar la definición, porque si fuera por eso ¿qué tan malo estaría decir "el casa, el ropa, el mujer"?...


----------



## flljob

Señor K said:


> Si entendí bien, Xiscomx, "laelísmo" es tu propuesta para definir el fenómeno del cual se ha hablado aquí. Si es así, ¿no debería ser "laelismo", sin la tilde?
> 
> Por otro lado, concuerdo con Vampiro: me huele a respuesta inventada para hacer cuadrar la definición, porque si fuera por eso ¿qué tan malo estaría decir "el casa, el ropa, el mujer"?...



Sonaría muy mal por una completa falta de concordancia. La respuesta ya la dieron hace mucho tiempo: el es un alomorfo de la para evitar la cacofonía en algunos sustantivos que empiezan con a tónica.

Saludos


----------



## Xiscomx

Señor K said:


> Si entendí bien, Xiscomx, "laelísmo" es tu propuesta para definir el fenómeno del cual se ha hablado aquí. Si es así, ¿no debería ser "laelismo", sin la tilde?



¡Oh! ¡Pues claro que sí! Y gracias por denunciar la falta que al copiar y pegar la palabra *«laísmo»* y añadir el morfema *«el»* se quedó ahí colgada la tilde.
Por tu buen hacer y profesionalidad como caza-gazapos quedas nombrado *«padrino»* del acontecimiento bautismal y tienes el honor de que el nombre de la criatura, a partir de ya, sea así:

*laelismo. *1. m. _Gram._ Error consistente en emplear la forma *la* del artículo determinado, en vez de la forma *el*,…



flljob said:


> Sonaría muy mal por una completa falta de concordancia. La respuesta ya la dieron hace mucho tiempo: el es un alomorfo de la para evitar la cacofonía en algunos sustantivos que empiezan con a tónica. Saludos



Por la respuesta recibida de *La Real Academia Española* [Ver #16], y no haberse pronunciado a favor de un *«alomorfismo»*, queda claro que el fenómeno planteado y ahora recién bautizado y apadrinado como *«laelismo»* no puede considerarse como una variante de unos morfemas que tienen significación idéntica.

Un saludo y gracias a todos.


----------



## flljob

Si consideras los determinantes como morfemas libres, no veo por qué no considerar el como un alomorfo de la:
*alomorfo**.*
(De alo- y _-morfo_).

*1.* m._ Ling._ Cada una de las variantes de un morfema que tienen significado idéntico; p. ej., _-s_ y _-es_ son *alomorfos* del morfema plural en español.

Saludos


----------



## Xiscomx

flljob said:


> Si consideras los determinantes como morfemas libres, no veo por qué no considerar el como un alomorfo de la:
> *alomorfo**.*
> (De alo- y _-morfo_).
> 
> *1.* m._ Ling._ Cada una de las variantes de un morfema que tienen significado idéntico; p. ej., _-s_ y _-es_ son *alomorfos* del morfema plural en español.
> 
> Saludos



Por la sencilla razón ya expuesta:

*«Por la respuesta recibida de La Real Academia Española [Ver #16], y no haberse pronunciado a favor de un «alomorfismo», queda claro que el fenómeno planteado y ahora recién bautizado y apadrinado como «laelismo» no puede considerarse como una variante de unos morfemas que tienen significación idéntica.»

*Saludos*
*


----------



## flljob

Una más de las locuras de la Real.

Saludos


----------



## Xiscomx

flljob said:


> Una más de las locuras de la Real.
> 
> Saludos



Pues eso... Y luego pasa lo que pasa… Llega uno y contempla una carencia gramatical y, en ausencia de una docta definición explícita (ya por olvido, descuido o falta de interés), va y se arroga la paternidad de la criatura ya nata y conocida.

¡Qué le vamos a hacer!


----------



## Pixidio

Xiscomx said:


> Por la sencilla razón ya expuesta:
> 
> *«Por la respuesta recibida de La Real Academia Española [Ver #16], y no haberse pronunciado a favor de un «alomorfismo», queda claro que el fenómeno planteado y ahora recién bautizado y apadrinado como «laelismo» no puede considerarse como una variante de unos morfemas que tienen significación idéntica.»
> 
> *Saludos*
> *




Yo no estaría tan seguro. Ni cantaría victoria tan ingenuamente. 

No hay necesidad de que algo que cuadra en todas las definiciones disponibles merezca un nombramiento propio, ni siquiera un apartado en las gramáticas más allá de la mención de que se trata de una forma del artículo femenino utilizada por motivos fonéticos (hasta donde sé, eso es lo que dicen los libros de gramática y la RAE en en el DPP: "El artículo femenino _la toma obligatoriamente la forma el cuando se antepone a sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica (gráficamente a- o ha-)_ ". No dice nada de que el sustantivo cambie de género, ni de que sólo en esa situación se permita la incongruencia de género artículo - sustantivo. Desde hace muchos post no entiendo qué están discutiendo. 

No hay necesidad de ninguna disquicisión trasnochada sobre el nombre de la criatura (que ya lo tiene, alomorfismo del artículo femenino. Según el DRAE y lo que dice el DPP) y considerando que la respuesta de la RAE debe venir de un triste secretario que por supuesto no se puso a revisar toda la literatura producida por las academias de veintidós países acumulada desde 1900 más o menos (y aplaudo que no lo haya hecho, ese hombre tiene una vida) decidió responder con un elegante "lo que usted pregunta no tiene nombre"; lo que además es cierto: ¡no tiene nombre como fenómeno puntual!


----------



## duvija

Pixidio said:


> Yo no estaría tan seguro. Ni cantaría victoria tan ingenuamente.
> 
> No hay necesidad de que algo que cuadra en todas las definiciones disponibles merezca un nombramiento propio, ni siquiera un apartado en las gramáticas más allá de la mención de que se trata de una forma del artículo femenino utilizada por motivos fonéticos (hasta donde sé, eso es lo que dicen los libros de gramática y la RAE en en el DPP: "El artículo femenino _la toma obligatoriamente la forma el cuando se antepone a sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica (gráficamente a- o ha-)_ ". No dice nada de que el sustantivo cambie de género, ni de que sólo en esa situación se permita la incongruencia de género artículo - sustantivo. Desde hace muchos post no entiendo qué están discutiendo.
> 
> No hay necesidad de ninguna disquicisión trasnochada sobre el nombre de la criatura (que ya lo tiene, alomorfismo del artículo femenino. Según el DRAE y lo que dice el DPP) y considerando que la respuesta de la RAE debe venir de un triste secretario que por supuesto no se puso a revisar toda la literatura producida por las academias de veintidós países acumulada desde 1900 más o menos (y aplaudo que no lo haya hecho, ese hombre tiene una vida) decidió responder con un elegante "lo que usted pregunta no tiene nombre"; lo que además es cierto: ¡no tiene nombre como fenómeno puntual!



¿Podríamos revisar los hilos de " _el artículo femenino 'el' ", _como lo llama Harris (el profesor eeuunidense que más trabajó sobre español)? Hay datos de que el asunto no es por la 'molestia de dos a-a juntas', sino que la historia es más complicada. Recuerden que el español jamás se preocupó por la cacofonía. 
Y si no, hay que preguntarle a Xiao...


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> ¿Podríamos revisar los hilos de " _el artículo femenino 'el' ", _como lo llama Harris (el profesor eeuunidense que más trabajó sobre español)? Hay datos de que el asunto no es por la 'molestia de dos a-a juntas', sino que la historia es más complicada. Recuerden que el español jamás se preocupó por la cacofonía.
> Y si no, hay que preguntarle a Xiao...


Y sí, hay expertos para todos los gustos.
El otro día vi en la tele a un musculoso de trenzas que era "experto en sobrevivencia descalzo"... ¡¡tomá mate!!
_


----------



## Pixidio

Vampiro said:


> Y sí, hay expertos para todos los gustos.
> El otro día vi en la tele a un musculoso de trenzas que era "experto en sobrevivencia descalzo"... ¡¡tomá mate!!
> _



No te imaginás un biólogo... Hay que lidiar con expertos en hormigas, en conservación, en sal del mar, en pelos, en pulgas...Todavía no me hace falta el de supervivencia descalzo pero puede que algún día el sueldo no me dé y bueh, otro más a la lista.


----------



## Señor K

Xiscomx said:


> Por tu buen hacer y profesionalidad como caza-gazapos quedas nombrado *«padrino»* del acontecimiento bautismal...



Me abruma con su ofrecimiento, señor, y no me queda más que aceptar su invitación a apadrinar el nuevo engend... ser que a partir de hoy se encuentra con nosotros.


----------

